# 2 man team shoot out



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

march 3rd. The A.W.O. Archery World Organization is going to have a 2 man team shoot out @ tri state archery in Kendallville, IN. It is 50.00 per team. Payback top 3 place for 20 teams. 21 & more teams we will payback top 5. 
Youth 17 and under 35 yards. Everyone else 40 yards. Best arrow scores. Scoring will be 13,11,10,8,5. The 13 is where the 14 ring is and must be called. If the 13 is called then the scoring will be 13, the vitals will be 0, and the body will be -5. If you have any questions pm me or give me a call or text 260-242-9086 & I will be glad to answer any question you May have. 
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

does ur 2 man team have to shoot the same set up since only 40 yrds .Mean can one be advance hunter and one open set up


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

When they held the Vendetta 330 2 man team shoot last year there were teams with different classes so I think it won't matter on this shoot either.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Heck ya .... This looks fun. Have to see if I can find a team mate to carry me


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, it does not mater what 2 teammates shoot. You can have a youth w/ An open shooter or hunter. Does not matter. Biggest arrow scores. You guys can text me any questions also. 
It is 50 percent payback. This is the rundown of money. 10.00 a person to club. 5.00 a team to the A.W.O. and 25.00 to payback.
Thanks
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Best arrow scores not biggest lol!!!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

My partner and I will be there


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

Who is your partner Ray


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Todd Hall. He got ahold of me early this morning. Sorry Randy


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

No problem Ray I will find somebody to carry me.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

If something happens and he can't I'll definitely let you now Randy.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Randy, Todd decided to shoot with Missy so I'm in need of a partner again.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's 2 of the bows that will be shooting in this 2 man team shoot. Very special meaning behind them, so please keep the comments to yourself. Custom finished Cancer Awareness Athens bows


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

If anyone makes rude comments about these 2 Athens bows its because they are not MAN enough to shoot them. This shoot is going to be alot of fun everyone -5 or a 0 for missing the 13 could get real interesting.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking Randy, it could get real interesting


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

This is going to be a really good shoot. Registration starts at 8am. You can come shoot anytime between 8am-4pm


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

HERE ARE THE RULES AND REGULATIONS.

A.W.O. Archery World Organization rules and regulations:

1. YOUTH CLASS:
Ages 17 and under. Yellow Stake. approx 35 yrd max. age will be determined by jan. 1st. so if they are 17 jan. 1st they can shoot youth class for the rest of the calender year. max of 60# bow weight

2. HUNTER CLASS:
Hunter class. Red Stake. approx 40 yrd max. fixed pins. a slider sight may be used but must be locked in position. 12" sphere for stab/ must have 1 point of atachment. screw in field points. max of 80 bow weight

3. OPEN CLASS:
Open Class, Blue Stake. approx 45 yrd max. shoot what you bring, fixed or movable pins, no limit on stabs, max of80# bow weight.

4. TEAMS:
Any 2 people can be on the same team regardless of equipment or age. you still shoot your own stakes and you can talk yardage with your partner but cannot use range finders. the team can decide who shoots first. Teams must take turns shooting first on everyother target.

5. SCORING:
Scoring is 11,10,8,5. The 13 is in play all the time but you must call it. if you call the 13 the scoring is 13,0,-5. the 13 is where the 14 ring is and the vitals are scored as 0 and body is scored as -5.
If you do not call the 13 and hit it it is to be scored an 8. You must be touching the inside of the line of the higher scoring ring to count the higher score.

6. RECURVE SHOOTERS:
Any style of long bow, recurve. Yellow Stake, approx 35 yard max. Any style of stick and sting will be in this class.

7. SPEED LIMITS
If you cannot reach 290 fps at 5 gr. per in. than you can go under 5 grains per inch but not exceed the speed of 290 fps. Other than that there is NO SPEED LIMIT
8. CROSS BOWS
Cross Bows, Blue Stake, approx 45 yrd max. may not use any type of shooting stick or anything other than your arms to hold crossbow to shoot it.

9. 2 MINUTE RULE. 

Thanks, 
Bob Baird


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

I heard Christberry and Studt are going to shoot together


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

so u are going off the asa speed limit ??????


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

speed same as ibo


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

ok thanks i will be heading that way


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Tmaziarz said:


> I heard Christberry and Studt are going to shoot together


The more the better!!!! 

here is the arrow rule. the same as the ibo uses
a maximum arrow diameter of 27/64 (.422) will be allowed with an alowance of u to .425 for arrow point diameter
hunter class still has to use screw in field points and no less than 1.75 vanes

Thanks, 
Bob Baird


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

2. HUNTER CLASS:
Hunter class. Red Stake. approx 40 yrd max. fixed pins. a slider sight may be used but must be locked in position. 12" sphere for stab/ must have 1 point of atachment. screw in field points. max of 80 bow weight

3. OPEN CLASS:
Open Class, Blue Stake. approx 45 yrd max. shoot what you bring, fixed or movable pins, no limit on stabs, max of80# bow weight.


I have a question about this.....

I shoot MBR class and can't use a lens, BUT, since this is either a Hunter Class or Open Class will I be able to use a lens and clarifier and still be within the rules?? If not it's no big deal, I can just take them out real fast


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

In open class yes you can use lenses and clarified


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, I just wanna make sure I'm following all the rules and not breaking any.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Milkman and some of the guys from Michigan are supposed to be coming down. Should be a great turnout. Now we just need some Ohio guys to come join the fun!!! I


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

It's been about 10 years since I have shot other than hunting so it will be interesting but my son and I are gonna be there.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

That's awesome. I think you will have a great time!!! I would bring binos to help see target rings.


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Is this indoor or out?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Gotta be outside.....No indoor range at Tri-State.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought Bob told me they were building a new building but I could be wrong on that


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

tri states indoor range is done, I have been shooting there for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I will be heading up from Cincinnati. So is this inside or outside? And for the record Studt is not shooting with Christenberry. You good with that?


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

My bad on the indoor range!!!! I must be out of the loop!!!!!! Sorry about the bad info..........


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

this is indoors. that's why it's a 40 yrd max. Studt and christenberry can shoot with whoever they want too lol!!


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

So let me get this straight. The only time the best arrow is not in effect is when the 13 is called? 
So if the 1st shooter pops an 11. The second shooter calls for the thirteen, but hits in the "8" area, that means the team has to take a (-5)? Other than this scenerio, its best arrow?
Another question that popped up at the Vendetta 330. I saw in earlier post where you said the teams have to rotate shooting order. I did not see where the shooters on the team have to rotate order. Do the shooters within the 2 man team have to rotate? Thought I would try and clear this up before the shoot this time.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry my first question above I meant to say "5" not "8" area.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> So let me get this straight. The only time the best arrow is not in effect is when the 13 is called?
> So if the 1st shooter pops an 11. The second shooter calls for the thirteen, but hits in the "8" area, that means the team has to take a (-5)? Other than this scenerio, its best arrow?
> Another question that popped up at the Vendetta 330. I saw in earlier post where you said the teams have to rotate shooting order. I did not see where the shooters on the team have to rotate order. Do the shooters within the 2 man team have to rotate? Thought I would try and clear this up before the shoot this time.


if the first shooter shoots an 11 and the next shooter calls the 13 and hits in the 8 area which would be a 0. you would score the 11.....
It is up to the shooters to who they want to shoot first. if you want your partner to shoot firsteverytime and thats your game plan then you can do that. but the teams have to rotate on every target.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

ok. I was in a discussion about the scoring and this came up. We were thinking the only way to score a (-5) on a target would be if both shooters on the team called for the 13 and both hit the body.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Bob, can you give me the address to the shoot so I can put it in my gps?


----------



## hedges71 (Oct 28, 2009)

i shoot hunter class bow shoots 320fps is this legal and how many targets are there gonna be


----------



## hedges71 (Oct 28, 2009)

i shoot hunter class bow shoots 320fps is this legal and how many targets


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hallsway said:


> ok. I was in a discussion about the scoring and this came up. We were thinking the only way to score a (-5) on a target would be if both shooters on the team called for the 13 and both hit the body.


that is correct.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

hedges71 said:


> i shoot hunter class bow shoots 320fps is this legal and how many targets


it is legal as long as you have 1 stab with 1 point of attachment and is in the 12in. rule and you have fixed pins. can you shoot your set up in the ibo hunter class? if so you are good to go. speed does not matter as long as you are 5 grains per inch of bow poundage. 
It is 30 targets.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

IRISH_11 said:


> Bob, can you give me the address to the shoot so I can put it in my gps?


The address is: 
Tri-State Archery
2004 W. north st.
Kendallville, in, 46755


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

baird794 said:


> The address is:
> Tri-State Archery
> 2004 W. north st.
> Kendallville, in, 46755


Thanks Bob


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it sounds like it is going to be a great turnout. Thank You all for coming from ohio, michigan, and all parts of indiana. Good luck to you all!!


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Pencil in me and Danny Perdieu!


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

I have partner to shoot this shoot and i may even have another team or two to come shoot and have some fun as well. My buddy and i have been here and shot a couple of times now really nice place here and i hope they put up a novelty shoot or two


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it was nice to meet you fatboyte. will see you again march 3rd.


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Rhineharrs or mckenzie's?


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

as of now he has mckenzies in there, I believe that is what we will shoot.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

It will be mckenzie's


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

What time is the shoot? and is there more than one line?

Thanks Jim


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

This is indoors tri state has a new building and it's up and running very nice place they have business and all the others i bring also


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it was nice talking to you today bigjim67. we will see you there.


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

so there is just one mens class, 40 yd max ? is what i have gathered since it doesnt matter if teamates have the same setup ?


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

deer down said:


> so there is just one mens class, 40 yd max ? is what i have gathered since it doesnt matter if teamates have the same setup ?


Open class is 45 yard max, Hunter Class is 40 yard max


----------



## deer down (Feb 23, 2007)

so how does that work with a team shooting an open/hunter set up.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I do believe Bob said the farthest shooter will shoot first but I can't swear to it. I'm sure he will get on here and straighten it out and make it perfectly clear for you


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

so one person can just go for the 13 everytime if your partner gets a good arrow in his first shot? 
sounds like a real fun type of shoot.I might swing down with my friend from michigan doubt we will win but should be a good time. How far from Borkholders archery are you guys? i've been there and looked on google maps real quick seems to be the same drive. i'll have to make him setup a 40yrd pin he only shoots regular hunter class.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

deer down said:


> so there is just one mens class, 40 yd max ? is what i have gathered since it doesnt matter if teamates have the same setup ?


there is no mens class. a team can be men, wemen, youth, does not matter. youth is 35 yrds. hunter is 40 yrds. and open is 45yrds.
we can only get 40 yrds at tri state so that will be the max. the back line will shoot first then youth will shoot after. in the case that we could get 45 yrds the open guys would shoot first, then hunter, then youth. for the outdoor shoots it does not matter who shoots first no matter who you have for a partner. it is up to the team to pick who they want to shoot first.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

deer down said:


> so how does that work with a team shooting an open/hunter set up.


the guy shooting the hunter set up will shoot his stake and the open guy will shoot his stake. the one with the best arrow will score his arrow. so if they want the hunter guy to shoot first they walk to the stake, decide on a yardage, and say he shoots an 8. then when the open guy goes to his stake they can decide on the yardage and he shoots a 10. they would score a 10 on that target.
fill free to call me with any questions. my number is 260-242-9086
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

MentalMisfit said:


> so one person can just go for the 13 everytime if your partner gets a good arrow in his first shot?
> sounds like a real fun type of shoot.I might swing down with my friend from michigan doubt we will win but should be a good time. How far from Borkholders archery are you guys? i've been there and looked on google maps real quick seems to be the same drive. i'll have to make him setup a 40yrd pin he only shoots regular hunter class.


depends on how you are coming down. if you come down state rd 9 from sturgis, mi. you would come down and go east on state rd. 6. tri state archery is on the outside edge of town on your left hand side of road. it is a really fun shoot. Hope to see you then
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

i did not expect such a great response on this shoot when i made the shoot. now that there is this big of a response could you put a round about time on when you will be there to shoot so i can get an idea of what i need to do so you don't have to wait an hour to shoot. thank you.
Bob Baird


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

what time slot would be the best for a couple carloads of sandbaggers to shoot. right now looking like 3 to 4 teams


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

does 9o sound good to you. if not just let me know about what time you r coming.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Bob what's the earliest and latest we can start? I should have my team and another team coming with us


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

It starts at 8am and goes until 4pm


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

8:00am earliest. i would like everyone to be done by 4:00pm but if we go over a little that's ok.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

5 days till shoot out


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Any idea how many teams your expecting?


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Should we pre register we have 3 teams coming from nw ohio


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bsuewell said:


> Any idea how many teams your expecting?


Not sure. seems to be quit a few though.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bdr7484 said:


> Should we pre register we have 3 teams coming from nw ohio


you don't have to pre reg. just want to know about what time you will be coming so can get an idea how many people i will have showing up at what times.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## SARIT (Jan 6, 2012)

11am for us bob


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like around 10 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

We'll see you guys there. I'll be there at 8 and my partner will be there shortly after that.


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Me and Danny Perdieu will be there 930 ish


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

DUE TO THE OVERWHELMING RESPONSE TO THIS SHOOT I AM GOING TO HAVE TO CHANGE TO SHOOTING LINES. I WILL HAVE LINES @ 
8, 11, 2, & 5. PLEASE CALL ME FOR YOUR SHOOT TIME. IF YOU ARE ALREADY ON ONE OF THESE SHOOT TIMES I WILL PUT YOU DOWN AUTOMATICALLY. SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION.
tHANKS,
BOB BAIRD


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

bsuewell said:


> Me and Danny Perdieu will be there 930 ish


I have the recurves all tune up for you and Dan.


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

hdrat said:


> I have the recurves all tune up for you and Dan.


 Oh man! lol...I'm not sure that would be a good idea.....they prolly don't want big holes in their new building!! :mg:


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

hopefully there is still room at the 2pm time. about 3hr drive and id rather not wake up crazy early


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

perdieu2011 said:


> Oh man! lol...I'm not sure that would be a good idea.....they prolly don't want big holes in their new building!! :mg:


Flu Flus don't due that much damage. LOL


----------



## perdieu2011 (May 16, 2011)

hdrat said:


> Flu Flus don't due that much damage. LOL


lol! It sounds like there are a lot other guys coming that better b shooting recurves as well!! All them sand baggers from MI lol.. jk......i don't think you will have enough recurves for all of us :wink: Sounds like it is going to be a blast!!! I know we are looking forward to coming and having a good time.........


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Yea, it sounds like its going to be a big turn out.


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

Question?? Let say there is about fifty teams does that mean more pay out possibly even more placement like instead of 1st 2 nd 3rd or 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th or 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 ???????????? 

Just was woindering how this was gonna pan out


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

fatboyte said:


> Question?? Let say there is about fifty teams does that mean more pay out possibly even more placement like instead of 1st 2 nd 3rd or 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th or 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 ????????????
> 
> Just was woindering how this was gonna pan out


believe the first post says if its over 21 teams top 5 pays out.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

fatboyte said:


> Question?? Let say there is about fifty teams does that mean more pay out possibly even more placement like instead of 1st 2 nd 3rd or 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th or 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10 ????????????
> 
> Just was woindering how this was gonna pan out


remember that you are paying a team and they have to split that. if you pay down to many places you aren't making anything for winning. example. paying out 1st, 2nd, and 3rd you are actually paying out 6 places. so paying out to 5th place you are paying out 10 places. so if we have 21 teams or more it is top 5 teams. if it gets big enough were we are getting 50 to 100 teams we will pay out more.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok was just woundering sounds like a lot of shooters gonna show up this will be fun


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bob,

How are the payout percentages figured? Say if you pay top 3 teams

team 1 = ?%
team 2 = ?%
team 3 = ?%

and then if you have 21+ teams and pay out top 5 teams, how will the percentages change?


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

top 3 will be 50%, 30%, 20%
top 5 will be 45%, 25%. 15%, 10%, 5%


----------



## bsuewell (Jan 12, 2007)

Bob can you put Kevin knape and Brody solomas down for 11


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Got them down
thanks


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

The team pictures will be posted on my wife's Facebook page if you would like to see them. Patti Anderson-Draper is her name


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

awesome shoot today the outdoor series looks to be even better cant wait


----------



## ibo73503 (Nov 26, 2009)

Had a great time today, congrats to Jason and Danny on some outstanding shooting. It was a pleasure to shoot with you guys.


----------

